# What grain



## julieb (Aug 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am wondering what grain everyone feeds there donkeys??




: i have heard so many different things...We feed the horses Purina stradegy i am thinking that is to high in protein for donks .... i would like to stay with purina but not sure if there is one ok for donks..  What exactly is it that you want to keep down is the protein or carb?????? or what???



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Aug 15, 2007)

My donkeys get very little grain - usually as a treat only - they are usually such easy keepers that grass and hay keep mine happy and healthy.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 15, 2007)

Julie, donkeys DO NOT need grain. Donkeys are very easy keepers, mine get a small handful as treats, along with carrot slices,& graham crackers, or any other low calorie snacks, mine happen to LOVE animal crackers



: If your going to feed strategy, you can add a little bit to the diet but I wouldnt be adding it daily. Donkeys do better with more fiber and less protein in there diet. Just keep in mind that donkeys do not need grain to be a happy donkey...they will eat carrots and graham crackers, apples, and it will be better for them. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 15, 2007)

Grain is ok for babies though, right? (Weanlings) Then we can gradually taper off that and go to a mostly hay/grass diet... I think?



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 17, 2007)

Grain is a bad habit 

But? Well? my Donks are spoiled



:

I give what is called "Dry COB" ... Corn ~ Oats & Barley

It is their bedtime snack/treat

I do try to give Zepp a little extra as I would like to see more meat on his bones.

And the trick with me when it comes to Hoof trimming is Grain ... I should have never started it...But... I didn't have this forum to teach me my now mistakes.

I basically learned Donks all on my own and books



:


----------

